# Series 2 and 3 Tivos with lifetime service



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

$390 HD TiVo Series 3 Lifetime Service (and other Series 1 and Series 2 Tivos.) Certified THX Dual Tuner. Has the high-quality OLED to display what is being recorded and the unit has both HDMI and eSATA ports. The HDMI port is used to connect to the TV or receiver to bring High Def audio and video via a single cable. The eSATA drive is a port that is used to connect additional storage to give you extra recording space.
Brand: TiVo Model TCD648250B
HDD Capacity (GB): 157 
I also have Series 1 and Series 2 Tivos with lifetime service. And others without lifetime service. 'Lifetime service' means that you don't have to pay the monthly fee.
$100 for Series 2 Tivo 40 gig hard drive single tuner with lifetime service
$120 for Series 2 Tivo 80 gig hard drive single tuner with lifetime service.
Series 2 Toshiba Tivo with DVD burner and Tivo Basic lifetime Service. $65
Tivo Series 2 Dual Tuner 180hr DVR $80 without lifetime.
none of the prices include shipping. I can put the Tivos on ebay if you like, but have to increase the cost to reflect the ebay costs. I have a ebay account with 100% ratings for over 5 years.


----------



## cgul (May 18, 2011)

How do I complete a purchase or contact you?



replaytv said:


> $390 HD TiVo Series 3 Lifetime Service (and other Series 1 and Series 2 Tivos.) Certified THX Dual Tuner. Has the high-quality OLED to display what is being recorded and the unit has both HDMI and eSATA ports. The HDMI port is used to connect to the TV or receiver to bring High Def audio and video via a single cable. The eSATA drive is a port that is used to connect additional storage to give you extra recording space.
> Brand: TiVo Model TCD648250B
> HDD Capacity (GB): 157
> I also have Series 1 and Series 2 Tivos with lifetime service. And others without lifetime service. 'Lifetime service' means that you don't have to pay the monthly fee.
> ...


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

I can be contacted through the email feature of this site to have me mail the item(s) to you, or you can come by my house if you live in the Denver Colorado area and want to view/purchase a DVR that way.


----------

